# How to do partition of 20G slice for FreeBSD personal Desktop ? thanks



## waterloo2005 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a master slice about 20G for FreeBSD.
I use FreeBSD for personal Desktop .
How to do partition for it ?
Some one said / can not use 'ufs+S' , best using ufs .
Is it true ?

Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Mar 5, 2011)

waterloo2005 said:
			
		

> I have a master slice about 20G for FreeBSD.
> I use FreeBSD for personal Desktop .
> How to do partition for it ?


/ should be 1G to have enough room for custom kernels and future "expansion" (more drivers, bigger kernel), even though 512M can be just fine.
/tmp should be as much as you need temporary space. For example, you may want to extract large compressed files or disc images there. By the way, you can also symlink it to /var/tmp.
For a desktop /var, 512M should be more than enough.
The size of /usr depends on what you'll install, whether you'll use ports or packages, if you'll have /home there, how big /home is expected to grow, etc. A minimum of 3G can be enough. But give it 10 as a start. Or you may give it all the space that's left.
/home (if it exists independently) is as big as you need for your personal data.

This setup will probably not be your last. Once you've been using it for a few days/weeks, you'll know more about your needs and you may want to repartition from scratch accordingly.



			
				waterloo2005 said:
			
		

> Some one said / can not use 'ufs+S' , best using ufs .


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#SAFE-SOFTUPDATES


----------



## vermaden (Mar 5, 2011)

You can split that space onto / /tmp /usr /var ... and You can also create only / its only a desktop.

I would probably fill all that area with ZFS on GPT partition (without any / or /boot on UFS) and boot from it:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot


----------



## Pushrod (Mar 5, 2011)

I would not partition it at all, it's only a 20G disk which is going to be marginal to begin with. You can use softupdates (+S) on it without issue. You should also add -m 1 to the newfs arguments in the partition editor of sysinstall.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 14, 2011)

If you have enough ram (>= 1 GB) you could just go with a zfs only system and place a separate swap slice at the start of the disk.
http://blogs.freebsdish.org/lulf/2008/12/16/setting-up-a-zfs-only-system/


----------



## vermaden (Mar 14, 2011)

@Beeblebrox



			
				http://blogs.freebsdish.org/lulf/2008/12/16/setting-up-a-zfs-only-system/ said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> When rebuilding FreeBSD after this type of install, itâ€™s also important that you build with LOADER_ZFS_SUPPORT=YES in order for the loader to be able to read zpools.



Its no longer needed to rebuild the loader as its already built for ZFS support.

Here is most upp to date howto on that:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot


----------

